# Div eben immer mittig darstellen



## djnelly (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo...

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine flash seite. auflösung 800x600. Diese sollte mittig in der Seite, unabhänig von Auflösung und direkt am oberen Rand sein.

Wenn ich eine Tabelle erstelle, dann habe ich es zwar immer mittig, aber oben eine ca. 10px rand und wenn ich eine Div Ebene erstelle, habe ich die Ani zwar randlos oben am Rand, aber die Ani ist nie mittig. Bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.

Kann mir einer helfen?


Danke


----------



## ZeroEnna (15. Dezember 2004)

also mit ner tabelle könntest du es so lösen:

  TableTag:

  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">

  BodyTag:

  <body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

  damit solltest du den rand wegbringen

  und dann must du nur noch alles ausrichten


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Dezember 2004)

```
<body style="margin:0px; padding:0px;">
```
Das padding ist für den dämlichen Opera, der unfähig ist, margin korrekt zu interpretieren. (Oder geht's in den neuen Versionen?)

Obwohl ich ja ehrlich gesagt bei solchen Formulierungen schon kotzen könnte, wenn ich sie lese:





> Ich habe eine flash seite. auflösung 800x600.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Dezember 2004)

Versuch's mal mit folgendem Konstrukt:
	
	
	



```
[…]
<style type="text/css">
body {
	margin:				0;
	padding:			0;
	text-align:			center;
}
#container {
	margin:				0 auto;
	width:				800px;
	text-align:			left;
}
</style>
[…]
<body>
<div id="container">
	[…]
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## djnelly (15. Dezember 2004)

> Obwohl ich ja ehrlich gesagt bei solchen Formulierungen schon kotzen könnte, wenn ich sie lese:
> Zitat:
> Ich habe eine flash seite. auflösung 800x600.



Wie darf ich das verstehen? Habe mich vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Es wurde eine Flash Webseite entwickelt die auch bei Auflösung 800x600 noch gut sichtbar ohne scrollbalken ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das so machst... würde ich mich aber mal interessieren, was dich stört!

Danke für die Vorschläge. Versuche es gleichmal...


----------



## hpvw (16. Dezember 2004)

Mich (Auflösung 1920x1440px) würde es stören eine Briefmarke zu betrachten.
Ich kenne mich mit Flash nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber soweit ich weiss sind auch Flashanimationen skalierbar. Ich habe zumindest schon skalierbare Flashanimationen gesehen. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das auch in Webseiten funktioniert (bezüglich des Seitenverhältnisses).

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. Dezember 2004)

Ja, Flashseiten lassen sich skalieren - mit ein paar Tricks auch mit korrektem Seitenverhältnis. Da dabei der gesamte Inhalt allerdings nur gestreckt wird, bringt das (außer Zoom für Leute mit schlechten Augen und z.T. unscharfe Konturen) nicht viel. Aus diesem Grund sind die meisten Flashseiten in einer festen Größe gehalten. Man könnte zwar verschiedene Flashfilme dynamisch auf einer html-Seite anordnen (und über localConnections) kommunizieren, aber richtig skalierbaren Content bekommt man damit auch nicht. Das könnte sich mit der Einführung von Flash 8 ändern; was ich dort an Previews gesehen habe, sah mir sehr nach richtig dynamischer Skalierung aus (Tabellenfläche wird erweitert, nicht aber die Schriftgröße usw.).

Dennoch würde ich nicht sagen, dass fest skalierte Flashseiten "zum Kotzen" sind - alles hat eben seine Vor- und Nachteile und Inhalte. 

Gruß
.


----------

